# Eheim 2232 for $49 plus shipping @



## doonie (Oct 27, 2011)

Petsmart.com is having a sale on the Eheim 2232 canister filter, It is $49 plus shipping. If you spend more then $60 you get $6 shipping. They are on sale in local stores also. I bought three so far , figured I would share the good deal.


----------



## BDoss1985 (Sep 15, 2011)

Im not sure what the website said, but the tag at my Petsmart said Priced to close, which would tell me they are DC that model.... so buy it while you can probably just till the stock is gone.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

wow that is cheap! I have one but a few parts were broken and such, for me to order all the parts i need i might as well buy a whole new one!


----------



## EKLiu (Jan 14, 2010)

That is a great deal. Thank you Doonie for mentioning it here.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

Also make sure if you are not ordering over $60 to use coupon code ENJOY as it will give you an extra $5 off. Which brought the total shipped for me to $53


----------



## doonie (Oct 27, 2011)

here is a better code 

Valid until January 29, 2012 at 6:00 a.m. Enter code SALETEN60 (enter code as it appears, in all caps) in the promotional code field of your shopping cart with your PetSmart.com order sub-totaling $60 or more (excluding sales tax and shipping fees) and 10% savings will be automatically deducted your subtotal. Not valid toward gift card purchases. Not redeemable for cash or credit. Not valid with any other discount or offer. To revert back to $5.99 flat rate shipping, enter code FLATS4 (enter code as it appears, in all caps) in the promotional code field of your shopping cart with your PetSmart.com order sub-totaling $60 or more of eligible merchandise. Terms and conditions of this offer are subject to change at the sole discretion of PetSmart.

not sure if it will work being it's on sale but it's worth a try


----------



## ZID ZULANDER (Apr 15, 2008)

yes they are discontinued @ Petsmart and when they are out of stock they are gone and PetSmart will not get anymore.


----------



## Senior Shrimpo (Dec 4, 2010)

Is this a good filter for a 30 gallon with shrimp? I had a 404 on it but that just exploded and leaked 15 gallons of water on my carpet... this looks like a good replacement but I'm worried it might be to little.


----------



## RandomMan (May 31, 2011)

Senior Shrimpo said:


> Is this a good filter for a 30 gallon with shrimp? I had a 404 on it but that just exploded and leaked 15 gallons of water on my carpet... this looks like a good replacement but I'm worried it might be to little.


Depends on what else you've got in the tank. If its just shrimp and moss you should be fine, if its a heavily planted tank, there probably won't be enough flow to circulate the water.


----------



## doonie (Oct 27, 2011)

Senior Shrimpo said:


> Is this a good filter for a 30 gallon with shrimp? I had a 404 on it but that just exploded and leaked 15 gallons of water on my carpet... this looks like a good replacement but I'm worried it might be to little.




You could always buy two if you are worried , It would still be cheaper then any other filter.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

There is a sales tax when you buy!

I tested getting 3 just to see if the coupon is valid. I was surprised there was a $13 sales tax!
So, just a heads up folks!


----------



## doonie (Oct 27, 2011)

OMG , you have to pay tax!!!!!!! . That's what happens when they have a store in your state as with most things you order over the internet.


----------



## khanzer22 (Jan 14, 2008)

Went to the store and saw this filter is on clear out sale... Rena XP1 is also on sale for $30 ($29.99) and you can't pull/ search that on their site for some reason...


- Message posted using Tapatalk app via iPad -


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

interesting... I called my local petsmart store and they disaid they dont carry ehiem or rena haha anyways order one online.


----------



## EKLiu (Jan 14, 2010)

Senior Shrimpo said:


> Is this a good filter for a 30 gallon with shrimp? I had a 404 on it but that just exploded and leaked 15 gallons of water on my carpet... this looks like a good replacement but I'm worried it might be to little.


 
I have used this filter for a 25 gal. shrimp tank for over a year now. The flow is not that great, but the tank does fine.


----------



## doonie (Oct 27, 2011)

just checked petsmart and the 2232 is no longer listed.


----------



## ghotifish (Feb 16, 2009)

I got one at the store on 11/12. I tried to buy the last two they had but they would only sell me one. For some reason they could not decide if the price was correct. I may go back and see if they still have it. 

Ps. It's kicking butt in my new 20 gal. Put in new substrate without rinsing and the water was clear in 30 min.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Glad i grabbed one thanks again Donnie!


----------



## doonie (Oct 27, 2011)

You are very welcome, I still can't believe how quite they are, I have two running in my bedroom and the only thing I can hear is my cascade 1000 in the next room.


----------



## SgtPeppersLHC (Dec 9, 2010)

I got a 2232 for 50% off 49.97 because it was missing the tubing! 
Just the tubing, everything is brand spanking new which was awesome.
Also picked up an xp3 there for super super cheap because it was on clearance and it had a broken impeller. Have yet to use either of them but I guess I'm a hoarder because I know later I would be very angry with myself if I didn't get them.
Don't need to use either yet though because I've got a 405 and a xp2 on my 75g but that just means I have a reason to get a new tank sometime soon.

Also! my local petsmart is relocating. All of their stock in everything is going to be 50% off so if you're in the NW suburbs of Chicagoland definitely stop in to the Arlington Hts. Petsmart the week before Xmas to pick up that new tank/filter/whatever you've had your eye on! I think the guy said that the only stuff that won't be 50% off is like dog/cat/fish/whatever food.
Oh and all of the fish will be 75% when everything gets reduced as well!


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

I should have gotten 3 canisters if there was no TAX.


----------



## Senior Shrimpo (Dec 4, 2010)

I ended up getting one, the bad boy only took a day to get to me and it's now set up on my tank! I REALLY like the substrat pro that came with it too. Awesome stuff.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Well....I am not seeing this on their site....anybody got a link? Did they clear out what they had? Is it passed?


----------



## doonie (Oct 27, 2011)

post 16 , they are all gone , you are a few days too late , check your local store you may get lucky


----------



## BDoss1985 (Sep 15, 2011)

I just broke down and bought one... didnt want to but this 15g mud tank I put in the bed room was lonely with just this lil weak internal filter lol. Gotta make a spray bar still but that's no prob, flow looks to be just right in this tank, I woulda gotten another sunsun but it probably would have been a muddy whirlpool lol. My petsmart still has one on the shelf if anyone's around this area. 49 cant beat it. I love going to petsmart when they have reduced to clear prices up lol. I bought a few 200w rena smart heaters a while back for 6$ each and they work great with small hob filters and maybe with this small line on this canister.


----------



## FixxYurFace (Feb 14, 2011)

Grabbed one aswell at 50 bucks nothing missing. Can't decide if I wanna use it or sit on it awhile and try to make some money off it.


----------



## doonie (Oct 27, 2011)

They seem to be back in stock at the same price on their website


----------



## driftwoods (Feb 2, 2011)

Where on the site??


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

I think they discounted them.


----------

